# going in the outback.



## jadsurf21 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi, i've only been living in australia for a few years and i have basically just got all my stuff together, im financially sound, in a decent job, all my family have visited, got all my stuff in this country basically everything is going good, so i thought id treat myself and my family of four to a nice week away. ive always wanted to go on an adventure sort of break around the outback and i know my kids would absolutely love it (always adventuring), basically does anyone have any useful websites or anything that i can book a trip like this from? 
many thanks, Jad.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

jadsurf21 said:


> Hi, i've only been living in australia for a few years and i have basically just got all my stuff together, im financially sound, in a decent job, all my family have visited, got all my stuff in this country basically everything is going good, so i thought id treat myself and my family of four to a nice week away. ive always wanted to go on an adventure sort of break around the outback and i know my kids would absolutely love it (always adventuring), basically does anyone have any useful websites or anything that i can book a trip like this from?
> many thanks, Jad.


Did you get away?
Were you looking for a package tour experience or something more independent?
Do you have a car and like driving...?

We just did a 2,500km trip through western NSW camping along the way with my family from Cambodia.
They loved it.....lots of birds and animals and experiences.

Just get a road map, make sure the car is in good working order and plan for 300km a day with sightseeing. Plenty of hotels and places to stay.

Look up the State tourist bureau for more information.

Good Luck!


----------



## jadsurf21 (Oct 8, 2012)

It doesnt matter now , ive booked a cruise through Cruises, Cruise Deals and Cheap Cruises, Cruise Reviews and Videos so im not going to the outbakc anymore, many thanks, jared.


----------

